# The Woz gives up believing in self-driving cars in his lifetime



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/24/app...ing-in-self-driving-cars-in-his-lifetime.html
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/23/alphabet-exec-admits-google-overhyped-self-driving-cars.html
https://www.businessinsider.com/zoox-cofounder-no-chance-tesla-fully-self-driving-cars-2020-2019-10


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Smart man


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope Woz doesn’t think that he is smarter than Dara.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope Woz doesn't think that he is smarter than Dara.


The Wizard of Woz- Technological genius of his generation
Dara- would do Ponzi proud


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope Woz doesn't think that he is smarter than Dara.


crime Does pays

*Steve Wozniak net worth*: Steve Wozniak is an American computer engineer who has a net worth of *$100 million dollars*. Steve Wozniak was one of the co-founders of Apple, along with Steve Jobs and Ronald Wayne.

V.

*Dara Khosrowshahi Net Worth* and salary: Dara Khosrowshahi is an Iranian-American businessman and CEO who has a *net worth of $200 million* dollars and an annual base salary of $6.7 million. Dara Khosrowshahi was born in Tehran, Iran, in 1969. He later moved to the United States.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> crime Does pays
> 
> *Steve Wozniak net worth*: Steve Wozniak is an American computer engineer who has a net worth of *$100 million dollars*. Steve Wozniak was one of the co-founders of Apple, along with Steve Jobs and Ronald Wayne.
> 
> ...


I guess that means that Dara is twice as smart as Woz.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Woz really hasn't been involved in anything the past 30 years other than dancing with the stars.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

poor tomato, his dreams are crushed


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m quite sure few things crush The Woz.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Woz really hasn't been involved in anything the past 30 years other than dancing with the stars.


Woz s one of the great minds of our lifetime. Someone would have to be a fool to disregard his opinion on technology.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Woz s one of the great minds of our lifetime. Someone would have to be a fool or Uber driver


In reality, Woz followed Steve Jobs directions ✔
and "has-been" on the sidelines for 3 decades.
lots of advances in 3O years?

https://www.fastcompany.com/3036366/the-wisdom-of-woz


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> In reality, Woz followed Steve Jobs directions ✔
> and "has-been" on the sidelines for 3 decades.
> lots of advances in 3O years?
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/3036366/the-wisdom-of-woz


In reality Steve Jobs came up with the ideas and Woz figured out all the engineering and science behind it.

Yes, Woz has been retired for 30 years but does that mean he isn't keeping up with the industry?

Dude can go into Apple's R&D department at will to see what they are cooking up. I think it's a safe bet to believe him to be knowledgeable about the subject matter.


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> crime Does pays
> 
> *Steve Wozniak net worth*: Steve Wozniak is an American computer engineer who has a net worth of *$100 million dollars*. Steve Wozniak was one of the co-founders of Apple, along with Steve Jobs and Ronald Wayne.
> 
> ...


When Dara lived in Iran they had self driving vehicles. They were called camels !!!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

There would not be an Apple without The Woz. The same can't be said for Jobs. Jobs couldn't market something that didn't exist.

Dara is a glorified bookkeeper.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I would have expected Woz net worth would be more than 100 million


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I would have expected Woz net worth would be more than 100 million


he hasn't been actively involved in the industry for a few decades
and possibly his Abilities are not sought, recognized or wanted by the current crop of Young Tech billionairs.

in other words, without Jobs, Woz is just another has been engineer


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I would have expected Woz net worth would be more than 100 million


Interesting read:

https://moneyinc.com/steve-wozniak-net-worth/


> Steve Wozniak has been very open about his views on money and wealth. You may think that it's easy to talk about it when you're sitting on a hundred million, but when you stop to consider the fact that he could have made different decisions and be worth $8 billion, we'd say the man has an open podium to share his views. He believes that money has the power to corrupt people and to erode their values. Unlike Jobs, he refused to invest.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> crime Does pays
> 
> *Steve Wozniak net worth*: Steve Wozniak is an American computer engineer who has a net worth of *$100 million dollars*. Steve Wozniak was one of the co-founders of Apple, along with Steve Jobs and Ronald Wayne.
> 
> ...


100/200 mil is a lot to me, net worth.

but in the grand scheme of things,100/200 liquid net worth is small.

by that I mean they are small potatoes in that world.

and any genius can tell you self driving cars are not as easy as pie.

You have two major components with tiny components within to deal with. One is the infrastructure and the other is people.

people are not going to give up the ability to drive.

to have the cars on the streets with no drivers and drivers, will require a huge overhaul.

People are getting faster with adaptation but that's like going from a couple of decades to a decade ish fast.

woz also isn't that young.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I TOLD YOU THAT CAR WON'T START!!!


----------

